# Bathing with Coconut Oil?



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

I use coconut oil instead if lotion on my body. It is absorbed, so it does not feel greasy. I would say that you would melt a dime sized bit in your hands and then rub it...trying to get down to the skin. Or use it like a conditioner for the ends. I suggest using it on yourself to see how it melts and what you think of it. (Btw....my arms are soooo soft now)


----------

